# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Steve's hair transplant experience with Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

Steve wanted us to show his face in our videos...so here goes.  He's a younger landscaper..completely buying in to my explanation of how hair transplantation is like fancy tree planting.  Anyhow, we go through his operation and first week.  At the end of the video Wendy and I talk about how he missed his scar check.  He did resurface and did a nice video...but I can't figure out how to splice it into this video, so it will be put up in the next week or so.



The video is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2iy2...ature=youtu.be


Dr. Lindsey 
McLean VA

----------


## DavidGoore

It looks realy good Dr. Great Job.

----------

